# HDMI sound through a Samsung television



## A_Reed (Oct 6, 2009)

I have several devices hooked up to my hdtv through HDMI cables and a single audio out line to a home theater system, mainly for convenience and cleaning up the clutter of wires.

My problem though is when I turn off the devices and/or tv at night and go to turn them back on in the morning the sound doesn't come back on along with the video signals until I pull the HDMI and reconnect.

Is there some kind of general setting on the TV itself to keep the signal recognition from tanking when it tries to load the sound signals.


----------

